# Ugh not again! Callamanus worms :(



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I was taking a closer look today at my newly discovered female ob zebra who is holding eggs, and noticed stinking worms hanging out of her 

I have medication still from last time I had these little buggers but what will happen when i dose the tank? Im assuming it'll probably kill the eggs right? 

I know to take out the carbon from my filters, but should I also take all the rocks and wood out of the tank and clean it all? Or leave it in for the meds to take care of?


ARRGGGGGG


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

K0oKiE said:


> I was taking a closer look today at my newly discovered female ob zebra who is holding eggs, and noticed stinking worms hanging out of her
> 
> I have medication still from last time I had these little buggers but what will happen when i dose the tank? Im assuming it'll probably kill the eggs right?
> 
> ...


From my limited experience with 1 outbreak, you may be better to remove as much of the decor as possible and sanitize it (ensuring to gravel vac prior to and a couple days following the treatment). I would retreat in a 3-4 week period and do the same thing as above. These worms are expelled by the medication and the worms are stunned but not necessarily killed by it. I can't over emphasis a thorough gravel washing and hardscape sanitizing (boiling the hardscape) to kill off any expelled worms.

Good luck with the extermination of these troublesome worms.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 2.5" -3" of 3m sand in this tank.... easier or harder to clean? 

I also have a large amount of rock that I will take out and boil but what do I do with a really large driftwood stump? I read online that I should keep it in there with the meds.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

best way to sanitize sand is to remove it all (so put your fish in a bare bottom hopsital tank) and put the sand on cookie sheets and bake in the oven. I've done 350 degrees for an hour with no ill effects to my sand or cookie sheets.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

wont baking the 3m sand ruin it? I thought it was just a coating of some kind?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

oh i dont know...

take a small amount out, bake it on some foil and test?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this site very helpfull. Treating Your water with Levamisole


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can try potassium permanganate to disinfect the sand, tank and decore.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

K0oKiE said:


> wont baking the 3m sand ruin it? I thought it was just a coating of some kind?


It's quartz. You'd have to have a kiln to ruin it. Upwards of 1000 degrees.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Sweet because I got some 3M sand from aquaman that I want to sterilize before I use


2wheelsx2 said:


> It's quartz. You'd have to have a kiln to ruin it. Upwards of 1000 degrees.


----------

